

Surveillance and Security Lessons From the Petraeus Scandal - guelo
http://www.aclu.org/blog/technology-and-liberty-national-security/surveillance-and-security-lessons-petraeus-scandal

======
mturmon
Interesting, thanks. I think this incident is going to make a lot of people
reconsider their email habits.

They point out the difference between obtaining the text of emails, versus
just the to/from metadata (the latter is much easier to get). It seems like a
lot of people could get pulled in, once the database starts growing. You can
imagine it would be easiest for providers to just yield up the most extensive
list of metadata, which would provide more links to follow, etc.

